# Repair of Rectus Diastasis-I really need



## MsSNJones (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello Coders,

I really need some help with this procedure.  A co-worker and I could not locate a procedure code which was close to the below operative report procedure description.  If any one could help, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.
Ms. Jones

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Chronic pelvic pain.
POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Chronic lower abdominal pain, incisional rectus diastasis.
NAME OF PROCEDURE: Repair of rectus diastasis with reinforcement of bioprosthetic mesh.
ANESTHESIA: General.
ESTIMATED BLOOD LOSS: Minimal.
SPECIMENS REMOVED: None.
INDICATIONS FOR PROCEDURE: Ms. Graham is a 31-year-old woman with the above-mentioned complaints. Work-up revealed a possible GYN cause for her pain, as well as rectus diastasis. She is a candidate for repair. She is to undergo total abdominal hysterectomy by Dr. Hopkins with subsequent repair rectus diastasis by me.
DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE: After the hysterectomy had been performed through a Pfannenstiel incision, the area was inspected. The previous rectus diastasis had been opened during the course of the hysterectomy. The rectus abdominis muscles were then carefully reapproximated using #1 Vicryl sutures. A piece of Strattice mesh was then fashioned to appropriate dimensions and placed in the wound bed and secured using #1 Vicryl pop-off sutures. The anterior fascia was then closed over top of the mesh using 0 Vicryl running sutures. The subcutaneous tissue was closed in a similar fashion and the skin was closed using stainless steel skin clips. A sterile dressing was applied. Sponge and needle counts were correct at the end of the case. The patient tolerated the procedure well and was taken to recovery in stable condition.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 17, 2015)

you will have yo use unlisted from M/S section


----------



## MsSNJones (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you.  I really dislike using unlisted CPT codes, but it looks like I will have to for this case.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 18, 2015)

I know!!!! I wish they would come up with a code for this, not all that uncommon. Drop it to paper, send report. almost faster that way rather then getting a denial


----------



## sep5078 (May 2, 2018)

*Reapir of rectus diastatsis*

I am unable to find any official guidance instructing that 22999 or any other unlisted code from the M/S section would be appropriate for this kind of repair. It was my knowledge and understanding that these coded to abdominoplasty CPT codes. Or at the very least an Integumentary unlisted code. There is excision of skin/subq/muscle found in the integumentary section. Food for thought.


----------

